# Wrammer



## Cadillac STS (Dec 16, 2014)

This is not a new product.  Very common for a Bridgeport and i have one for mine.  With the machine with a drawbar for tools you need to use a wrench to loosen the drawbar and then a hammer to tap the bar down to release the tool.  I made my own for a different smaller mill I have, same problem and I didn't want to keep using the wrench and hammer every time I changed the tool.

The wrench part needed to be 12 point to be easy to get on, not need to fiddle with 6 point getting exactly on for just loosening.  And the hammer part needs to be soft so as not to hurt the drawbar.  I had the bronze stock and used that, brass is usually what they are made from.

Wrammer = Wrench + Hammer










The 12 point socket is just from the many partial sets I have like most guys.  I bored the hole in the bar with the lathe and press fit it very tightly with my 12 ton press.  Forgot loctite but it is very tightly pressed in.









I never used this for handles before.  "Plastidip" comes in a can and you dip the handle in and it comes out with a plastic covering for a handle.  Can re dip as much as you want.  Worked nicely for this.


----------

